# God, i hate fucking opera



## creature (Jan 3, 2016)

& i don't mean the browser..

more on this after this fucking DCD plays out..


gawwwdddd....


----------



## Tude (Jan 3, 2016)

ahem. I am a classically wind ensemble trained person (HS and on) - preferring the oboe, but can do other wind instruments as well as some brass (but oboe and bassoon were me) and was in some very interesting wind ensemble quartets, etc ... Did some competitions too and did well with my oboe in state championships, and was known to have lots of classical on my radio when I drove (oh man especially in the 80's!!! who da fuk listens to that stuff!!! --- hehe, Me).

Operas - to me there are bad ones, but a lot of good ones - didn't understand them of course but enjoyed most of the music and got the gist of the plot from viewing the opera. I like some of the german offerings, especially the comical ones - but one of my all time favorites - I really love lakme - flower duet - hehe and the opera surrounds itself about a lesbian couple from long ago. Lovely music. Some operas are good, others are OH GAWD CAN I GET AN EXTRA LARGE TRIPLE EXPRESSO SOMETHING??

 And understand my normal daily choice of killing the ears is metal, loud please. 

But just for you dear @creature is lakme. One of my favorite excerpts from an opera - a duet of sopranos. This is not my fav youtube as the original is not done well - but you get it - The Flower Duet


----------



## creature (Jan 3, 2016)

Oy, oiy Oy, oiiiyy...

i always knewed 'y were Beautifull..


----------



## Tude (Jan 3, 2016)

hehe Oh whatcha been doing there @creature - I really have the bestest violin solo that is the most awesome thing too but only have on DVD.  I like music from MOST genre. had to put that in. SO how are you doing my fine friend?


----------



## creature (Jan 3, 2016)

well, it goes like this:

my mom, who's only 87, is havin' her cradle robbed by this 95 year old geezer, under the premises 'o 'affection'.. & my dad just hardly more than 10 years ago, kickin' the bucket the hard way..

Oiiyyoiyy OOOiyyyy...

so.. i've comes 't see her, see, 't make sure this guy ain't ruinin' the family honor & all, only 't find he's intruced her to ... yaahhheeeghhhahhhgghh... *opera*...

now... i tried 't chew this stuff before, but even though them folks on the fancy stage do some amazin' warbley stuff with their lungs & tonges, like i ain't never heard before, it just reminds me too damn much of over-produced tv shows that have lotsa high falootin' language, or a million pieces of fuckin' eye candy, but don't really make any *sense*... except 't be something people can get all warbley *about*...

now.. i admit, it's all fancy & stuff.. kinda like star wars & the attack of the clones & whatnot, but.. man.. even if i was fucking *fluent* in italian, i dunn think i'd be able to make out 1 word of 10 about what they're all moon-howlin' about... jesus.. i understand wolves, better & i think those fuckers don't know italian, either...

so.. well mom seems to be likin' the stuff, so i figure i'll try & find out why, but all i can tell bt the end of "madam butterfly" is that somebody involved in creating this stuff is **evil**..

i mean, i never really thought about it before, but there;s only a few things i truly *hate*...
sappy sentimental & war mongering country western, 7/5 thrash-mosh, disco & corporate television / entertainment.. i *had* figured my aversion to opera was just ignorance, but after tonight?

i'm sorry.

that shit sucks.

this 'Ted' guy that my mom is seeing is *obviously* a bad influence on her..

'madam butterfly', 'adida'.. i mean all i've learned is that yuppies have been around since *at least* 1785..

goddamn..


----------



## creature (Jan 3, 2016)

i'mma ok, my Holy Valkyrie..

i need to know where to send the glass 
from
the Ocean..

; )


----------



## Tude (Jan 3, 2016)

lol - my Mom had a stack of 45's (or 38's actually) of country and western - loved Elvis. Oh man she loved Elvis - was pissed when he got married too. BUT she did not like opera but she liked other things - but she had the lp to (and I wish I still did) Herb Albert --- hehe. Oh the old fart stuff. Again - I luv ya!!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 3, 2016)

Did you just say your mom is 87 and getting a roll in the hay from a 95 year old?

If so, awesome, I hope you can be happy for them both even though your dad isn't there.

Here's some top notch opera (in French, sorry I couldn't find with English subtitles):


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2016)

creature said:


> even if i was fucking *fluent* in italian, i dunn think i'd be able to make out 1 word of 10 about what they're all moon-howlin' about... jesus.. i understand wolves, better & i think those fuckers don't know italian, either...




Ahh Ahhh AWWWWwwooooooooooooo! AwwwwwwWWWooooooo!

::hilarious::


----------

